# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Angelina Baker & Angeline The Baker

## emitfo

I'm showing my ignorance here but are they considered the same song?  If they are, I don't really hear it.  Angelina Baker is in 3/4 according to Parking Lot Picker (Dix Bruce) but the tef files have Angeline THE Baker in 4/4 and, to me anyway, only have/has 1 small 3-4 measure segment that *MIGHT* _kind of a little bit_ sound like it's _sort of, a teensy bit_ like the melody I hear in Angelina Baker.  

What am I missing? (No jokes please! :Grin: )

(Let me know if this is in the wrong forum, it seemed the most apt.)

----------


## Hallmark498

Been snipe hunting?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP_p5dd6Ifs

I've been told Angeline Baker is a girl/lady that the song was written about/for

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

ANGELINE THE BAKER. AKA and see "Angeline," "Angelina Baker," "Rocky Road [1]" (N.C.), "Coon Dog [2]" (Va.), "Georgia Row," "Walk up Georgia Row" (?). Old‑Time; Song, Breakdown. USA, Virginia. D Major. Standard or ADae tuning. AABB. This old time song and tune was derived from a sentimental song by Stephen Foster, called "Angelina Baker," whose lyrics tell about a slave who is parted from her lover when sold. Foster's original song can be heard played by the Critton Hollow Stringband on their album "Sweet Home" (Yodel‑Ay‑Hee 002). An early version of the tune was recorded by Uncle Eck Dunford for Victor (V-40060) in 1928 (backed with Old Shoes and Leggings). A similar tune, or an alternate title, is the Patrick County, Va., "Coon Dog," recorded, for example, by Spangler and Pearson. The main 'revival' version typically played today by old-time style musicians derives from a few sources. The County Records release of fiddler J.W. 'Babe' Spangler (1882‑1970), of Patrick County, Virginia, was one influential source. Independently, and predating the release of the County Old Virginia Fiddlers recording, revival fiddlers (such as Joel Shimberg) learned a similar version from West Virginia fiddler Franklin George. See also the related "Little Betty Brown" and "Cousin Sally Brown [1]."

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

Source for the above citation:

http://www.ibiblio.org/fiddlers/AN_AP.htm

----------


## emitfo

Forgive my IgQ (Ignorance Quotient) but I don't get the snipe hunting reference (and no, I've never been 'taken' snipe hunting nor taken anyone snipe hunting) and more importantly you reference Angeline Baker, kind of mixing the 2 titles up?  Stephen Foster wrote "Angelina Baker" but I heard that "Angeline The Baker" is the same song but, like I said, 1 is in 3/4 and 1 is in 4/4.




> Been snipe hunting?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP_p5dd6Ifs
> 
> I've been told Angeline Baker is a girl/lady that the song was written about/for

----------


## fatt-dad

I'd like to see the lyrics.  Anybody got them?

p.s., don't get the snipe hunting reference either, but back in my youth have led a few "hunting" trips - ha.

f-d

----------


## emitfo

Thank-you Nelson.  So it's not just me, 'Angeline The Baker' is kind of a hodgepodge, mixed-up, shaken 'n' stirred song that is the redheaded step-child (apologies to redheads & step-children) of 'Angelina Baker' and about 6 or 7 other mothers & fathers. Now that sounds about right to what my ears hear.

----------


## Scott Holt

Same tune.  I think the snipe hunting comment refers to gullibility on the part of the OP.
Scott

----------


## Scott Holt

More info on snipe hunting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snipe_hunting

----------


## Jeremy Darrow

> I'd like to see the lyrics.  Anybody got them?


Here's one set, these are pretty close to how I've heard most people sing them.

http://www.traditionalmusic.co.uk/ol...ina_baker.html

----------


## emitfo

So far it appears that Nelson's post is the most accurate (Thank-you again, that's the kind of info I was looking for).  I found this on u-tube and it backs up what Nelson said:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRN57p7zWTE

Stephen Foster wrote it as"Angelina Baker," but its present form is the work of a Galax, VA fiddler named Uncle Eck Dunford.

----------


## draino

> So far it appears that Nelson's post is the most accurate (Thank-you again, that's the kind of info I was looking for).  I found this on u-tube and it backs up what Nelson said:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRN57p7zWTE
> 
> Stephen Foster wrote it as"Angelina Baker," but its present form is the work of a Galax, VA fiddler named Uncle Eck Dunford.


Nothing to add re: history, but I could listen to Tim May play that tune ten times a day and never grow tired.  There are several versions of him playing this tune with various folks on youtube, and one on his "Goin' Across the Sea" album.

----------


## AlanN

Who might that mandolin picker be in the Tim May video above?

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

The fiddler's reference is a great site.  I use it more than I use the books I own, and I seem to own about half the ones out there.  Lyrics are on that site.

----------


## allenhopkins

Stephen Foster's lyrics for *Angelina Baker* (please excuse the pseudo-African-American dialect):

_Way down on de old plantation, Dah's where I was born, 
I used to beat de whole creation Hoein' in de corn: 
Oh! den I work and den I sing So happy all de day, 
Till Angelina Baker came And stole my heart away.

Chorus: 
Angelina Baker! Angelina Baker's gone; 
She left me here to weep a tear 
And beat on de old jaw bone.

I've seen my Angelina In de spring time and de fall, 
I've seen her in de corn field And I've seen her at de ball; 
And ebry time I met her She was smiling like de sun, 
But now I'm left to weep a tear Cayse Angelina's gone.

Angelina am so tall She nebber sees de ground, 
She hab to take a wellumscope To look down on de town 
Angelina likes de boys As far as she can see dem, 
She used to run old Massa round To ax him for to free dem.

Early in de morning Ob a lubly summer day 
I ax for Angelina, And dey say she's gone away" 
I dont know wha to find her, Cayse I don't know wha she's gone, 
She left me here to weep a tear And beat on de old jaw bone._

Foster's original (1850) song is written in 2/4 (music notation *here*); his chorus melody seems to be the inspiration for the B part of the old-time tune.  And of course "Angelina Baker" got transmogrified to "Angeline _the_ Baker," and a bunch of lyrics about her baking ability got added, and the "folk process" rolls on.

----------


## draino

> Who might that mandolin picker be in the Tim May video above?


Matt Witler, it appears -- some posts of him starting at post #655 of the "post a video of yourself" thread.

----------


## Hallmark498

> Same tune.  I think the snipe hunting comment refers to gullibility on the part of the OP.
> Scott


Correct!  Thanks Scott

I have had many people say lets play angelina baker or angeline the baker and its always the same tune.  

Kinda like some people put Eb in Gold Rush, how ever you dice it, its still the same tune.

----------


## emitfo

You see, that's why I didn't understand it.  :Confused:  If I just believed those who said Angeline The Baker was the same as Angelina Baker then, perhaps the 'gullible' (Gulliver? :Grin: ) might well be applied.  But since I did not believe it and referenced my own perceptions and then asked for more information then, if any label must be attached wouldn't it be an anti-gullible one?  Or one who asks too many %&#@! questions?  :Grin: 




> Same tune.  I think the snipe hunting comment refers to gullibility on the part of the OP.
> Scott

----------


## woodwizard

I'm pretty sure where ever you go and sit in with in a jam and they start playing this tune there's a 99.9% chance it will be in 4/4 and always the same melody.

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

Butch Baldassari did a nice job with the tune.  It is less common than it used to be I think...maybe because the opportunities to do some blazing riffs aren't there.

----------


## Jim Rowland

Believe that's Andy Leftwich picking with Tim. Works for Ricky Skaggs.
Jim

----------


## Jim Rowland

Woops! Sorry,wrong video. 
Jim

----------

